# NPC figure Rules??



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

One of my femal clients wants to do an NPC figure show. I know there aren't poses like bodybuilding poses in the figure contest. What exactley do they have to do besides quarter turns? Display poses without clenched fists I think (anyone have a link to which ones?)? Do they have to do a routine also? I searched the NPC web page but they only have rules for fitness and bpdybuilding. I can't see to find anything on figure?  

thanks, 
patrick


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2004)

no there is not a routine in figure, there is in fitness.

there are two rounds the 2 piece and 1 piece. they basically walk out when called, stop at the center, turn, pose and then go to the line.

one thing I can tell you is it's very expensive! on Gena's last show we spent $350.00 just for her two custom suits, shoes run aorund $75.00, plus your pro-tan, dream-tan, NPC card, show entry fee and that does not even include foods for your cutting diet and supplements.

Gena went to a seminar held by an IFBB pro fitness/figure gal before her second figure show and it was a very big help, so you should check around your area and see if any pros do this.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

Funky, the only thing she has to do is quarter turns.  They are extremely easy.  

Tips:
Always Keep feet together
Chest high and head high
Never stop smiling
Never Relax or start slouching
Keep fingers only slightly spread apart and wrist slightly bent.
Flow into the turn.
Don't twist your body to turn toward the judges, the now mark down for that
Always keep facing the direction your body is in
Don't wear jewely like necklaces and watches.  Small earrings and belly rings are fine
Don't wear hooker heels.  I have a video that Leslie sent me when I competed.  It was made by NPC and one of the things they said that the judges hated was the 7" spiked hooker heels.  They like the clear flatter, moderate heel shoes.

Check out my pics in my gallery.  In a few of those pics I'm in my quarter turns.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

okay great, so no posing.  I'll look at your pics Jodi.

How do they do the 1 piece 2 piece thing?  You come out in one and go change and they bring you out in the other?  What do the figure girls do at the night show?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

They do the same stupid thing as the pre-judge.  Quarter turns!

Yes, you go back and change and come out like a 1/2 to an hour later.  Depending upon what they fit in between.

I added a few more things above and if I think of some more, I'll add em.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks kid.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

kid!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah, P-funk that is about it, you go back stage and change into your 1 piece and wait, then do the same thing again.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Yeah, P-funk that is about it, you go back stage and change into your 1 piece and wait, then do the same thing again.




nice.  thanks kid.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2004)

the way I posted that it sounds like I have competed in figure!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

lol, that is what I was thinking when I read it.  hahahaha...you really have this stuff down robert(a)


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 1, 2004)

P...sometimes they have the girls do their quarter turns by themself at the night show.  They may bring thw whole group out, then call each one to the center of the stage (kinda to introduce them.)

As far as posing for figure, you want her to look natural and relaxed but still tight.  You want her lats to come out to show the V taper from front and rear.  When facing backward, you'll want her to have a big back.  Think of when you hit your relaxed pose for bbing to the rear but more girlie with the elbows in closer to the body so she doesn't look like she is about to fly off the stage.  As far as her hands....think pretty hands.  

If you go to www.jodileigh.com she has a message board where she has posted lots of good info on figure posing and such.  Also Tre has some good pics from different shows on a National level that you can look at and print to give you client.  http://www.femflex.com/contest.htm
Also have her walk in those shoes everyday!   You want her to almost be able to run in those things!  Have her stay away from the ones with the huge platforms on the front, but at least a 4 in heel.  It pulls the calf up.  I've found pretty good prices on ebay for the shoes.  Better than the stripper stores in price.

Oh...and NO TWISTING at the waist.  This is acceptable when you are in a more relaxed pose, but not when you are in call outs.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

thank you Jodie


----------

